# Lionelville diner



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't get this accessory to smoke properly. Could the problem be too much fluid? Is there a way to clean the smoke generator? Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Is this new, has it ever smoked properly, what is the product number.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*Diner issue*

It is not new, Model 71-2722-250.

I just got it working again. I turned it upside and shook it vigorously and it started smoking again. I must have overfilled the fluid. Is there a trick to maintaining it? Thanks!

Gary

PS - it had been working well a while ago.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

no trick I know of, it was just over filled, eventually the excess will evaporate and it will start smoking again. If not the heating element would be burnt and need to be replaced. Only other thing that might happen is if a wire became disconnected.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I'll watch that I don't overfill in the future.

Gary


----------

